# XP SP2 worth it?



## Greg J. (Jun 5, 2005)

Hello all, I have already downloaded Windows XP Service Pack 2 a month ago due to concernes with security holes in my system.  I have Service Pack 1a and as many updates with that as possible until now.  

I have prepared my system by installing a Windows Update patch that should prevent SP2 from locking up after install.  This patch is for certain Pentium 4 families and chipsets (The "F" families).

My questions are:

1.)  Is my system well prepared?
2.)  Should I just keep downloading SP1a updates as they come, or get SP2 and new updates?

3.)  Should I re-download SP2 because of corrected (better) code than from the downloaded package from a month ago?

Please, (this is optional) I also need a BIOS update for my system for 48 bit, for bigger hard drives.  
Intel Chipset Identifier: 
Intel(R) 845 Chipset
CPUID:
Mainboard:  Intel Corporation Model:  D845PT AAA65253-303
Chipset:  Intel i845D Rev. 04
Southbridge:  Intel 82801BA (ICH2)

*BIOS*
Brand:  Intel Corp
Version:  PT84510A.15A.0004.P02.0112051220
Date:  12/05/2001

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Praetor (Jun 5, 2005)

For what I personally do and have setup, i didnt bother past SP1 (regarding the BIOS updates, dont Intel site have them or isnt there a utility that lets you grab them?)


----------



## Greg J. (Jun 5, 2005)

Is this the correct page to download an Express BIOS update?

http://downloadfinder.intel.com/scr...ome+Edition&lang=eng&strOSs=45&submit=Go!#BIO

On an earlier page listing, it says "If your desktop board is not listed under these links, visit the Download Finder . Select or enter your product name, then select “Non-OS Dependent“ to get access to the latest BIOS."

I just went there and Selected Windows XP Home Edition, the OS that this machine has always had.  Is this correct?  

I should get the express updater utility, right?


----------



## flame1117 (Jun 5, 2005)

I woudl think may as well get it.... And once i get minei it made my loading faster....Which was very unexpected(By loading i mean like startup of windows)


----------



## evilxp2800 (Jun 5, 2005)

I have SP2 And it slowed my pc down


----------



## Greg J. (Jun 5, 2005)

Okay Praetor, the BIOS update was unseccessful which halted my system.  I did Ctrl-Alt-Delete (after praying and confessing to the Lord for help) and Windows started up fine.  Intel Auto Updater:  Your BIOS was not updated.  Update unsuccessful.  See the read me for help.  

Everything is the way it was.  I believe the primary reason that the BIOS did not get updated was that the manufacturer locked the BIOS down so it could not be replaced.

Thank goodness everything is fine!  I will NOT try that again.  

Perhaps now I can take a leap into SP2.  And if that doesn't work well, then I'll have to do some cleaning.  Peace.


----------



## Praetor (Jun 5, 2005)

Since the bios update failed (only one i found was for celerons) if you want 48bit LBA, the quickest route is to get an ATA133 controller   As for SP2, i dont have a comment ... never got around to installing it and i dont think i need it


----------



## evilxp2800 (Jun 5, 2005)

Sp2 only install lots of Sh*t so dont go there


----------



## Greg J. (Jun 5, 2005)

Praetor said:
			
		

> Since the bios update failed (only one i found was for celerons) if you want 48bit LBA, the quickest route is to get an ATA133 controller   As for SP2, i dont have a comment ... never got around to installing it and i dont think i need it



Thank you Praetor.  The ATA-133 PCI card is what I will go with in the future.  As for SP2, I will NOT install it after all.  It just isn't absolutely problem free.  Have a great day, all!


----------



## evilxp2800 (Jun 5, 2005)

thanks ....


----------



## Greg J. (Jun 6, 2005)

Something is amiss, Praetor.  Whenever I boot the system up, the post will say something about bad checksum error.  Okay, I thought, since I messed with the BIOS, then I'll just buy a new CMOS battery.  I configured all the settings with my written paper reference and saved it, but some BIOS options are different, all the options of the Boot Device Priority.  It is just that the BIOS used to list Boot Device 1 2 3 4, but now it is some ISA enable bit, or disable option.  Still the same check sum error.  THE BIOS EVENT logging says that it doesn't detect a keyboard, or it has some problem with it. 

To load Windows from the POST error page, all I have to do is F1 into BIOS setup, exit without saving the BIOS, then let it run for a few seconds because it still thinks I'm trying to flash it.  Then when it says cannot locate floppy with files (presumably for flashing), I just hit Ctrl-Alt-Delete, and Windows loads fine.

So, even though the Intel Auto-updater failed to flash the BIOS, could something be amiss?  By the way, when I first turned the computer back on after replacing the CMOS battery, it said CMOS battery low.  That isn't right.  After configuring and saving the BIOS, it just lists the same check sum error and you know what I do then.

Please Praetor, give me some guidance.  I don't want to have to replace the motherboard or keyboard or floppy drive, or some other device.  Please, what has happened?  I thought the manufacturer locked the BIOS memory so it couldn't be replaced or changed with some other BIOS?  

*Could the CMOS memory be corrupted as a result of attempted and failed flashing?*

UPDATE:  Still the same error, I just keep bypassing it.  I reseated the CMOS battery, put back the BIOS settings, still the same thing.  I made a boot floppy with an unzipped Intel BIOS flash for my motherboard.  Some write-protect and BIOS string error stopped the utility program from working, so no flash.  I think it is only flashing half way.  50% of BIOS being updated...........update unsuccessful, write error, string error.  So, ain't much changed.  I think I'm still running on the old BIOS.......but maybe some things have changed because of a partial flash.  Hmmmm, I guess it's the annoying floppy read noise and stupid Ctrl-Alt-Delete I have to do to by-pass the computer's POST checksum error and the 'searching for MAC address' error and system halt.

Everything works, just more annoyances now.


----------



## Praetor (Jun 8, 2005)

> as for sp2, i will not install it after all. it just isn't absolutely problem free


while its *generally* a good idea to go with all the updates and stuff, many people (tyically power users and those with older systems) will have more problems after installing sp2 than before. 



> something is amiss, praetor. whenever i boot the system up, the post will say something about bad checksum error.


well the first time that happens, reset the BIOS to failsafes and then when thats done, go through and tweak it again (a bit more conservative tweaking if needbe). if it happens a lot, that coud be a sign of failing cmos battery or something more serious



> so, even though the Intel auto-updater failed to flash the BIOS, could something be amiss? by the way, when i first turned the computer back on after replacing the cmos battery, it said cmos battery low. that isn't right. after configuring and saving the BIOS, it just lists the same check sum error and you know what i do then.


try doing a cmos reset (remove battery + flip jumpers)



> i thought the manufacturer locked the BIOS memory so it couldn't be replaced or changed with some other BIOS?


dunno where you said it if you did, what OEM do you have? regardless you should be able to do a hardreset



> could the cmos memory be corrupted as a result of attempted and failed flashing?


yes but *generally* only if

 power dies duriing the flashign or something to that effect
 you force-flashed the wrong bios



> i think i'm still running on the old BIOS...but maybe some things have changed because of a partial flash


can you do a register dump? see questions101 for how to do it via CPUz.


----------



## Greg J. (Jun 9, 2005)

I have already done that.  It is a .txt file on my desktop called BIOS readme.
This is the work around for the checksum error:


CMOS Error On Reboot --

	System Behavior:	
		When the system reboots, the following error 
		occurs:
		    CMOS/GPNV Checksum Bad
		    Press F1 to run SETUP

	Resolution: 	
		None.  Use the following workaround:
		1.  Press F1 to enter BIOS.
		2.  Press ESC.
		3.  When the message, "Discard changes and exit 
		    setup now" appears, select YES.
*
See my next post for all the pictures.*


----------



## Greg J. (Jun 9, 2005)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v496/crunkinclub/000_0055.jpg

1.)  Start up after floppy read noise.

2.)  After F1 and exiting BIOS, put in BIOS flashing boot disk floppy.  Automatic read:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v496/crunkinclub/000_0056.jpg

3.)  Set up utility menu 1

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v496/crunkinclub/000_0057.jpg

4.)  Choose option:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v496/crunkinclub/000_0058.jpg

5.)  Specify file path:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v496/crunkinclub/000_0059.jpg

6.)  Warning page:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v496/crunkinclub/000_0060.jpg

7.)  The "Updating BIOS" loading bar only for 2 seconds (no pic)

8.)  String error:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v496/crunkinclub/000_0061.jpg

9.)  Flash image error:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v496/crunkinclub/000_0062.jpg

10.)  Resulting page:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v496/crunkinclub/000_0063.jpg
Must then hard shut down and turn back on via case power button.

Picture of CMOS area on my motherboard:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v496/crunkinclub/000_0064.jpg


----------



## Cromewell (Jun 9, 2005)

I found this on the Intel page, I can't tell if you have tried this or not: If the error message "CMOS/GPNV Checksum Bad.Press F1 to Run SETUP“ appears during boot, then press [F1] to go into the “BIOS Setup Utility", press [F9] to load setup defaults, and then press [F10] to save and exit.


----------



## Greg J. (Jun 10, 2005)

Cromewell said:
			
		

> I found this on the Intel page, I can't tell if you have tried this or not: If the error message "CMOS/GPNV Checksum Bad.Press F1 to Run SETUP“ appears during boot, then press [F1] to go into the “BIOS Setup Utility", press [F9] to load setup defaults, and then press [F10] to save and exit.



Yeah I already did.  Please note that the CMOS doesn't save any settings (via checksum error) so every startup is by default settings.

NOTE:  This is what happens everytime after I bypass the error message:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v496/crunkinclub/000_0071.jpg

After this, I Ctrl-Alt-Delete and Windows loads fine.

I wondering...is it trying to boot from the (Road Runner) network?  I mean, an MAC address?  My cable modem?


----------



## Byteman (Jun 10, 2005)

I believe the firmware is modified by the manufacturer, (Gateway in your case), they have all the firmware updates for thier particular models. I suggest you use their update not intels.

Edit: lets see if this link works...
http://support.gateway.com/support/...latform=10021&model=10027&os=10405&type=10079


----------



## Cromewell (Jun 10, 2005)

That certainly looks like a boot from network error, since your checksum problem seems to prevent you from saving anything you probably can't turn off boot from network.


----------



## Greg J. (Jun 10, 2005)

*We did it guys!!*  The factory BIOS worked!  It was stuck at a DOS password screen, but I took out the battery and put it back in to reset it.

Thank you Byteman for giving me the link to Gateway's site.  I re-flashed it with the factory BIOS and EVERYTHING is back to NORMAL!   The BIOS has been reconfigured by me.

No more errors, no more CMOS problems, no boot from network, and, we succeeded.  

It has occured to me that the original BIOS already had support for 48-bit LBA.  

A huge thank you goes out to everyone who helped me.  This challenge has been a great learning experience for me.

*Thank you.*


----------



## SILENTnCHAOTIC (Dec 3, 2005)

HI and BOY am i glad i found this forum post, im having the same problemsEXACTLY, and same MOBO and whats not, question is did u download the El PASO 2 mobo bios or 1, dumb question, but tryin not to make things worse, i have el paso 2 as well. and all u did was extract to floppy restart, and all was good. I was rdy to flash the bios, AND GATEWAY IS trulyyy not all togeather there. LIVE TECH was a waste of (combined) 120 summtin odd minutes. Also give some details about the password...ahh u know what i got it..damn, and to think im a+ certified...or was...what u learn today is outdated yesterday


----------



## SILENTnCHAOTIC (Dec 3, 2005)

not to b a pain, but, considering its set on defaults, i remove the hd, lan, and burn to a cd, think it would boot from a cd? PZ ne 1 familiar with this, feel free to email, pm, kick, bite, if u can help, much appreciated


----------



## SILENTnCHAOTIC (Dec 6, 2005)

*I TRULLLLY need some help on this, same mobo, same cpu, same all round*

Is there a proggy someone can suggest, i have viwed a few but not used for caution, that will flash the bios, with instructions, and u can vouche 4 plz


----------

